# New Member questions



## Alienhummer (Oct 27, 2006)

What does everyone recommend for upgrades short of taking apart the engine for a 2006. My thoughts were ram air and headers. I live in a county that doesn't do exhaust emissions so headers with no catalytic converter is required. Brands and places to buy would be a help. Also I see some people have 3.91 gears. I'd like that too. Thanks.


----------

